# Road Rage Incident - Advice Needed Please



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Last night on my way home from work in the dark I was driving at about 50MPH on a straight 60MPH road when further ahead I had to slow down to about 40 as an RSPCA van who was in front of me was driving a bit slow.

When it was safe to overtake I did & as I began to pass the van I noticed in my mirror a car that was also trying to overtake the van but couldn't because there were cars coming in the opposite direction.

So about 1 mile ahead there is a roundabout & as I'm slowing sown for it (there's a car in front of me at this point) I see this Audi come flying up behind me (*approaching a roundabout remember!*) Then the car in front of me brakes for no reason on the roundabout, so this in effect causes a domino like effect where I have to brake & so does the Audi driver.

Then the car starts to put on speed so I am still following him at this point then Audi driver starts sitting really close up my back inches from me, so I pop my left indicator on & move over to the side of the road a bit thinking he would take the hint that I wanted him to pass me. So he does pass me but just before, comes inches from my bumper & swerves abruptly and zooms past me.

We then come to another roundabout & he's in front of me indicating for the 3rd exit just like me & there's a car in front of him so as we leave for the 3rd exit there is another small roundabout ahead so I am taking the left turn 1st exit & those two are in the right hand lane next to me for going straight on but there's a car now joining the roundabout so obviously we have to stop & give way to him so at this point we are all setting off again so I turned left & then suddenly hear this screeching of tyres & see this Audi start following me so I turn into a semi circle bus stop thing thinking he'd possibly have been in the wrong lane & that he would pass me but no he follows me into the bus stop.

I at this point knew he was onto me so I didn't stop but immediately turned right round and I stupidly went back into the semi circle again thinking he'd lose me but nope, he'd stopped so I'm behind him now with nowhere to go. :doublesho

Next thing he gets out the car comes marching over quite aggressively to mine with a raised fist (I locked the doors at this point) & starts shouting "Think your f**king smart do you stamping on the brakes?" I put my window down a bit so he could hear me & shouted to him that I only braked because the car in front of me did.

He then said "Don't try that again or you'll f**king know about it". Then he drove off & I stayed where I was & took a note of his reg & composed myself as it did shake me up a bit.

He was a guy in his 50s with greyish hair.

*The question is, do you think I should go down & report him to the Police today or just let it go.*

Thanks guys.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Assuming there were no witnesses in your car. You can call the police, they'll ask if anyone else saw it and if nobody else did it comes down to the audi drivers version of events against yours, they might have a word with him but I doubt it.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I'd let it go TBH.

Although, I wouldn't of stopped, I would of kept on driving. By you stopping, you put yourself in an unnecessary potential dangerous situation.

He's got a lot more stressed out than you.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

johanr77 said:


> Assuming there were no witnesses in your car. You can call the police, they'll ask if anyone else saw it and if nobody else did it comes down to the audi drivers version of events against yours, they might have a word with him but I doubt it.


It was just me that was in the car & I think he was the only person in his car.

I understand what you mean about it pretty much being my word against his but part of me thinks he needs spoken to as there was no need to do what he did to me especially when I did nothing wrong as far as I'm concerned.



neilos said:


> I'd let it go TBH.
> 
> Although, I wouldn't of stopped, I would of kept on driving. By you stopping, you put yourself in an unnecessary potential dangerous situation.
> 
> He's got a lot more stressed out than you.


Thanks, I am really worried that he'll report me even though I know deep down I did nothing wrong & would just hate for the Police to come chapping on my door, that would be very embarrassing.

I nearly did drive on & funnily enough stop at a Police station which is approximately 1 & 1/2 miles from where he confronted me but have no idea why I didn't looking back with hindsight.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

He's not going to report you, try and stop worrying..

He's just a arrogant twunt, who's too aggressive on the road. Like I said, he's the one that got more stressed out than you did.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

dont even bother thinking about worrying over that tool, he will have found someone else to bully when he set off again, bet he wont even remember you or the car by now! fingers crossed he hit a tree or summut down the road.

big car big man....................................


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

neilos said:


> He's not going to report you, try and stop worrying..
> 
> He's just a arrogant twunt, who's too aggressive on the road. Like I said, he's the one that got more stressed out than you did.


Thanks mate, that's cheered me up a bit. 

I woke up early today stressing about it but the more I think about it & with your comments I know he'll not do anything. 

Thanks again, that has helped me. :thumb:



alan hanson said:


> don't even bother thinking about worrying over that tool, he will have found someone else to bully when he set off again, bet he wont even remember you or the car by now! fingers crossed he hit a tree or summut down the road.
> 
> big car big man....................................


Thanks for the supportive words mate, like Neilos' comments I feel better now & had to laugh when you said he would hit a tree! :lol: Also when you said he probably forgot my car, the things I get worked up about - I'm a bit of a worrier!

Thanks again mate. :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Mate, no doubt, if we're all gonna be honest, we've all been at the receiving end of a twunt like that. Some of us have probably been that arrogant twunt and sworn and shaken our fists at our fellow drivers as well.

Anyway, a) the idiot probably isn't getting any of his wife, or b) he was on a promise, and you held him up....:lol:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Do not fret over the **** there are a lot on the road today so chances are you will come across another one like him.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

He's the one with the problem.

Put it from your mind and move on with life - and he'll still have his problem.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Your words really have helped me chaps, thank you to each & every one of you for taking the time to answer & offer help/advice it's very much appreciated. 

 :thumb:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Won't be long before he drops down dead.


----------



## Gary_LB (Jan 4, 2014)

One day he'll get out of his car and try an intimidate someone who is more aggressive than himself and get into a world of trouble. 

Try not to worry about it mate he obviously has more issues than you.


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

Don't worry about it I've had a few just keep driving till you get to a police station or if you get trapped you got the best weapon around you if worse comes to worse.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Don't worry about it mate. He's obviously not getting any at home and takes it out on any innocent soul he comes across on the road!!
I know how you feel. I do the school run with my daughter every morning, and travel on or just under the speed limit, according to conditions, etc., and every day there is someone who comes up to my back bumper flashing lights just to get past. I used to get wound up and block them, but now I just move over and let them past, although I always thinkg: "Why the hell don't you get up 5 minutes earlier, then you can go calmly on your way without dangering your life, that of your loved ones and of other road users?". 
Just part and parcel of life today I guess and a complete lack of common sense!


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Report him to the Police - he was using threatening words and behaviour....a little warning now might help someone else avoid this idiot in the future.:thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Gary_LB said:


> One day he'll get out of his car and try an intimidate someone who is more aggressive than himself and get into a world of trouble.
> 
> Try not to worry about it mate he obviously has more issues than you.


Correct.

Sorry to hear about the ordeal Golf Fan, hope you're good and keep your chin up buddy. x


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

What I would have loved to do..

Got out the car and floored him and then cause him a lot of pain and make him cry like a little girl begging for mercy.

What is the right thing to do..

Just take it on the chin as you have no witnesses it will just be wasting police time. You are all adults but obviously some choose not to act as they should. Just ignore the bloke and take pity on him and carry on living your life. He obviously has his own issues if he feels the need to threaten people over ridiculous things, he will get what's coming to him eventually.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I've come across a couple of people like this recently and I'm getting fed up with it.

I'd be inclined to contact the police. If he was acting like Mr Billy Big Bks then maybe a kind word from the police might put him in his place, then he might think twice about getting aggy with another road user in the future.


----------



## redit5 (Dec 16, 2013)

This isn't the first and it won't be the last idiot we read or hear about. I had a similar event but was more or less forced to stop by said idiot over a year ago... I know how you feel, it does shake you up a bit. Don't be surprised if it plays on your mind a bit over the next week or so but it will drift away as you do other things and youll soon forget about it... I'm only thinking about it now because I read your post! If you're really worried a friendly chat to the police may put your mind at rest but only you can really decide how you feel about that one. With hindsight, I certainly wouldn't worry about it....


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Sounds like a bit of a prat to me. Probably under the thumb at home so he likes being the big man on the road.
He'll be picking on the wrong person one day and either end up dead or drinking his lunches through a straw for a while.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

PugIain said:


> Sounds like a bit of a prat to me. Probably under the thumb at home so he likes being the big man on the road.
> He'll be picking on the wrong person one day and either end up dead or drinking his lunches through a straw for a while.


Completely agree, I've known it happen (not the dead part !) and the problem is when these things do happen it's usually a "no win" situation.


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

You done right in what you done imo. It would have been a fight a flight situation for sure. 

I bet its playing on your mind now thinking i should have done this and done that. 

You didn't get hurt so imo you did right. If it was me id have been out looking boxing which is wrong thing to do.

Fair play to you.


----------



## Amro (Aug 13, 2013)

I have had an encounter like this before. Some guy was standing in the middle of the road at night and didn't bother to move out of my way so I had no choice but to beep him. Suddenly all I see is that this guy quickly ran to his car and started to follow me. It didn't take long before we got to a set of lights where he quickly came running to my car where he realised that I had 4 other men with me in the car. To cut the story short he quickly ran back to his car and did a U turn at the lights.


I wouldn't let it bother you mate, happens all the time. Some people think that they own the road for some reason.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Fair play to you for not belittling yourself to HIS scum levels.

Some people would call you chicken - I'd call you SMART! :thumb:

I think you're worrying too much now, just like I would, and my mind would be telling me things like, "what if HE has got MY reg number?"....."if I were to dob him in to the cops, would he be able to find where I live?"....etc....etc

So best thing in my books is to write it off as a life experience - the big fella up in the clouds was testing you, and you passed with a Grade A*


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

No harm in ringing the local police none emergency number and reporting it... For all you know the guy might have previous for it..

Likewise if he does something again there will be more ammunition for the police to take action


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Life lesson... move on...


----------



## fifer807 (Sep 7, 2013)

Report it. What if he does it again to someone more vulnerable than yourself. He could lose it one day and your report could make a difference. It wont cost you anything, and at least if he does do it again then the police will already have your report as well.


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

He seems like a w**ker to be fair. Move on and forget about it, what a prat he is.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> He was a guy in his 50s with greyish hair.


I have on a handful of occasions witnessed some of the most aggressive, angry and incompetent driving from people of this age range.

Seems that some older guys deem themselves as the best drivers because they've been driving 30 odd years and therefore they drive like pigs.

As for the original post, I'd leave it. Guy sounds like a w*nker and no doubt has a button mushroom for a *****! :lol:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

If I was that upset by it I'd report it on a non-emergency number. It might just be that the police go and talk to him (unlikely) or it might be that the cops get a lot of reports about this guy and eventually go and see him due to the number of complaints.


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Personally I would report it, there is very little chance that this was the first and only time he has acted li9ke this and there may well be other incidents reported to the police you are unaware of.

If a police officer has a quiet chat with him it may do a few things first prevent him from doing this again, second make him think about what he is doing, prevent him from having an accident injuring himself or someone else, so a lot of good might come from a report. Conversely the police might do nothing at all in which case there is no harm done to anyone.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I was coming up.a hill once dual lane turns to single at the top.was over taking when the car next to me decided to try and level up and stop me , i had no choice but to cut him up . He started gesturing in my mirror and me being a tool i anchored up swerved out the way thinking he would pass me . He proceeded to follow me for miles so i rang a mate and gave him the run around and carried on towards the car park where ny mate would back me up if it went **** up for me , he pulled up at a junction in the end and mouthed off at me saying he had taken my reg , he would be looking for me blah blah . It played on my mind for a long time . Thinking about it he had 3 opportunity's to get out as did i . 

Since then ive calmed down as he couldve had a knife or anything


----------



## Barney Boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Report it as others have said he may have done this before.Would he confront a single female?As regards getting out of vehicle you never know what some people carry in their vehicles.My dad used to be a driver for a repossession company,he picked up a car one day as he was driving thought seat was a bit uncomfortable so stopped and found a knife hidden down the side of seat.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Do what you thinks best whether that be have a wee word with the local police and log it or just get on with life and try and forget about it at the end of the day its up to you.
Me I would probably go into the police office and get it reported I don't think the police have to follow it up and speak to him .
Just remember you will still be ok tomorrow( and try not to worry about it ) and he will still be a ****** , WanXXr,. Right Pr<<k. D! ! K H$$d etc etc (pick wot you want or add your version .....)
All the best and please let us know what you decide ..


----------

